# Bob's Big Pot of Chili ( No Beans)



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Bob's BIG pot of Chili (No Bean chili) 

Big Pot
5. lbs of Hamburger (Cook hamburger meat and drain off excess fat 

oils.)
2 Whole White Onions (chopped)
1 Small can of Tomato Paste
1 Regular can of Tomato Sauce
3 cans Mexican Stewed Tomatoes 
You can use Del Monte Mexican style stewed tomatoes or Rotell which 

has Green Chilies which will give it a little different taste. I use the 

Del Monte.
1 can of beer

Be sure to throw in spices below ...according to taste...

Optional: I make up my own spices in the recipe...but you can use 

generic Texas 5 Alarm or any kind of Chili seasoning packet. I make 

up my own spices on the fly instead of using packets. The reason I 

don't really use the packets is they throw in too much salt and that is 

really bad for you.

Chop up a few fresh Jalepeno's which are stronger or you can use 

canned Jalepeno and add a little juice from the can. Depending on how 

hot you want it add more or less Jalepeno. I also use for myself (one 

and I do mean just one) Habanero Pepper. Use gloves 
Chop up a couple of dried red chili's..You can use green chili's if you 

prefer those.
Salt to taste
Black pepper to taste
Ground Red Pepper
You Can throw in a Bell Pepper if you wish. I like it that way.
Garlic Powder
Cumin
Chili Powder very important...
Add water to however thick or thin you want it. 

You can add masa or flour or corn starch to make a brole' but it takes 

away from the taste of the chili and gives you too many un-needed 

carbs. I don't do that. As a Texan I don't like to weaken my chili 

with a brole'. 
Some people have been known to put shrimp or chicken in with their 

chili or rattlesnake if you can get it. I have also seen corn put in or 

okra. 
But I don't do that. You can also add Red Beans or South Amerian 

Black beans to your chili. Also, you can cook briquet and use it as your 

meat instead of hamburger. Mesquite cooked brisquet is best wood for 

brisquet for us us from Texas because that is the most avalible tree. 

But, I have seen in South Carolina and other places the use of 

Hickory which gives a different taste to the Briquet or hamburger. 

Some traditional chilis cooked over fires are cooked using mesquite or 

hickory which adds to the overall flavor. You can kick it up a notch 

using you favorite Burbon or Whiskey instead of beer.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Sounds good, will be trying it out!! Thanks!!


----------

